# 2 100% original 1966 Aurora King Kong's Thronesters



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

A friend of mine bought the incomplete original King Kong's Thronester that was up on eBay recently. I was able to complete these 2 Thronesters with using some of those pieces. Hope that you enjoy them. Thanks for looking. 

Buzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice going Buzz, neat paint work, and mirror images. Why not mount them on "L"-shaped boards and make bookends ?
El Dabbo


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Nice Buzz! Never seen 2 of them with identical paint jobs side by side. Nice finding ORIGINAL ones!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thank you guys for the compliments

Randy


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

love the one on the left ..just kidding . they're awesome . i like Dab's idea too about bookends . 
hb


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words Beck

Buzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Randy, Looks great!!! I may get one of those and modify it. The rods are cool, but the engines are too mundane for me. Nice work, as usual!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Ive got a PL if you want it Rich!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bryan- How about that, instead of the Hulk? Thanks dude!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Rich, I am restoring a vintage gocart, all original except for the helmet strap ends, I used the strap tips from a resin gocart, until I can hunt down a an original one, i think i can live with that for now lol
I dont modify or alter aurora models in any way, call me crazy, but thats how I am.But I would modify an reissue though.
Randy


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Randy, I agree, no original Aurora mods, just reissues. I'm still looking for a Go Kart too. I wouldn't even modify the reissue of the Go Kart!!!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

a pl go cart is on ebay or was, Rich

Randy


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep, I bid on it, but missed out.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Nice work! !krow eciN

I love odd rods! !sdor ddo evol I


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Great work! The king kong hot rods were my favorites,glad to see you restored sme originals :dude:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

thanks Spock

Randy


----------

